# Replace blade cable



## PosterChas (Apr 8, 2021)

I have an MTD/Craftsman lawn tractor model 13AN77XS293 or CMXGRAM1130037. I need to replace the cable that attaches to the blade brake. The other end goes to a lever that is next to the deck raising lever. 
But I can't see how to get to it. I am thinking that you must lift off the body then reach down to it. I think the seat bolts hold the body on and there must be a couple of other ones. Before I try removing it, does this sound right? I tried removing the tire but that did not help. I am not sure I have the strength to remove the body. Any ideas or tips are welcome. 











PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com






https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/3wasphmdb7-000736/mtd-13an77xs093-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Chas, welcome to the forum.

You will have to pull the sheet metal cover (you call it the body) to access cable attachments


----------



## PosterChas (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. You are correct that you have to go in through the top to get to where that cable attaches. But you do not have to pull the fender off after all. I do not expect you to know about every different model. I am just leaving my experience here in case some one else can use the info. You only have to remove the battery. You can not see the attachment but you can feel it. It is bolt #10 in this diagram:








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com





The bolt is hidden from view by the top of the frame. But there is room to get a socket onto the bolt. The bolt attaches to a threaded hole in the lever arm. No nut to worry about. The cable also clips to a bracket that is accessible from below and is right behind the rear axle.

I did lift the fender and take the top part of the frame off to see the attachment. Because I was not confident that it would work the easy way 
Meh. Live and learn. The extra exercise was good for me.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you Chas for the follow-up. This will help someone else down the road...


----------

